# ملف بالعربية يتحدث عن الطاقة والبيئة(جامعة دمشق)



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (27 فبراير 2007)

تفضلو هذا الملف حول الطاقة والبيئة وهو جزء من منهج مقرر الطاقات المتجددة للسنة الخامسة (قوى
ميكانيكية) في السنة الخامسة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 فبراير 2007)

يبدوا أن هناك خطأ

الملف غير موجود أرجوا أن تحاول تحميله مرة أخرى أو أرسله لي وأنا اقوم بتحميله

بريدي متوفر بالملف الشخصي

تحياتي


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (2 مارس 2007)

لقد قمت برفع الملف بامتداد rar ولكن الموقع لديكم لايقبل سوى إمتداد zip على كل سأحاول التحميل 
مرة أخرى إن شاء الله


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (2 مارس 2007)

*وهاهو الملف*

وانا ىسف للخطأ الذي حصل


----------



## ماركوس (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك ......
هل بالامكان ارفاق الملف باللغة الانكليزية ايضا 
او ما يتعلق بالمواضيع المذكورة باللغة الانكليزية
انا فقط اتساءل كي تصبح الفكرة اوضح وتعم الفائدة على الجميع

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

الملف غير موجود ارجو ارساله الى 
digital_phantom_2006***********
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف يعمل 100% 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## mandz (12 فبراير 2012)

:77::77::77::77::77::75::75::75::75:هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=46475#ixzz1mB5TiUwq

شكرا لك ......
هل بالامكان ارفاق الملف باللغة الانكليزية ايضا 
او ما يتعلق بالمواضيع المذكورة باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## زيان أحمد (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (14 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

